# Wihzzr Pacemaker Problem



## mason_man (Dec 9, 2012)

*Whizzer Pacemaker Problem*

I have had my eyes set on a 1952 whizzer pacemaker, last year production for the pacemaker, came with the 700 motor. So......now an opinion has arise, a 1950 pacemaker with the 300 motor, both colors are maroon.
Any thoughts to which one you would consider. here's pics of the 1950 pacemaker.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## oldwhizzer (Dec 9, 2012)

*pacemaker*

Pictures of the other??


----------



## bike (Dec 9, 2012)

*Buy both and rest easy!*

Kinda like the 700 with the built in alternator.
Either have orig paint/plating etc?


----------



## Boris (Dec 9, 2012)

Ray-
Can you explain what the differences between the 2 motors might be, or point me in a direction where I could find a comparison chart? I've always been kind of curious about this one.
Since you're independently wealthy, I agree with bike, buy them both!


----------



## mason_man (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't have any pics of the 52, but all whizzer pacemaker pretty much look all alike, most of the difference comes by way of the motors.
First ones came with the H motor, then J motor. in 1950 with 300 motor, last year with the 700 motor, 700 motor are pretty much like the 300 motors with the built-in alternator. wait i do have a pic of Fred Koehnke 1952 pacemaker, Ron Houk's 48, also Fred White's 48 and his 1951. all post more.

Ray


----------



## mason_man (Dec 10, 2012)

Whizzer spec for 300 motor and 700, hope there readable.

Ray


----------



## Boris (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks Ray! I printed them out. I don't see very much difference between the two. Other than the alternator, is the only other difference, being the 700 series is higher up on the serial number chart?


----------



## bike (Dec 10, 2012)

*3 frames at least`*

1 possibly schwinn built take a regular bicycle seat post+ standard rear frame, 2 wizzer seat ~standard rear frame 3 whizzer seat loop frame


----------



## mason_man (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry, i'll back up some, I've been pairing vintage whizzer with new edition whizzer, sportsman, WZ, whizzer special and now the whizzer pacemaker. things that are more common with each other, 300, 700 series motor having 3 hp. the 2001 new edition pacemaker II also has the motor with 3 hp.

I like both the 1950 and 52, the 50 has the generator outside the motor where as the 700 has a built-in alternator.
I'll post a pic of the new edition pacemaker II.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## mason_man (Jan 2, 2013)

I've paired up a 1949 whizzer sportsman with a 2000 new edition whizzer sportsman, i know, vintage sportsman only came in 20" wheels, the ambassador is a sportsman with 24" wheels.
In 1949 they only made about 200 sportsman for the year.
In 2000 they only made 288 sportsman for the year, only in blue, only with 24" wheels.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Jan 3, 2013)

*whizzer*

Compare Vintage American Made Whizzer to China Junk???? Not worth the time...


----------



## mason_man (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes the factory did a LOUSY job.
mine didn't stay that way.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## kunzog (Jan 4, 2013)

You are comparing a 1949 Whizzer with a replica.  You need to think about what you want to do. Do you want something just to ride or a real classic that will appreciate in value?


----------



## bike (Jan 4, 2013)

*Welll*



kunzog said:


> You are comparing a 1949 Whizzer with a replica.  You need to think about what you want to do. Do you want something just to ride or a real classic that will appreciate in value?




I have seen my restored wz go down- used to be worth something now a b6 or phantom is worth more!??!?!? nutty


----------



## mason_man (Jan 4, 2013)

kunzog said:


> You are comparing a 1949 Whizzer with a replica.  You need to think about what you want to do. Do you want something just to ride or a real classic that will appreciate in value?




Is it your opinion that what you call a replica, new edition whizzer has no value? where is your proof?

The vintage sportsman and ambassador are the same, yes ambassador has 24" wheels, frame is 1 inch longer, motor is 300s or 600s for both. What's the difference?

Give me some comparisons.

Thanks,
Ray


----------

